# Помогите Выбрать фирму!



## Яков505 (8 Окт 2012)

Помогите выбрать производителя BUGARI или PIGINI, какая фирма лучше! Ваши отзывы!


----------



## Jupiter (8 Окт 2012)

Обе плохи,если брать стандартную линейку и "в тёмную". Надо самому ехать и выбирать у них из готовой уже продукции. Наверное Скандалли сейчас покрепче.Да и у Борсини хорошие инструменты. Не надо зацикливаться на Пиджини и Бугари: Пиджини Вам через полгода что то сделает,взяв 20% задатка. Бугари - за 50% может сделать,сроки те же.Скандалли- за 2 месяца,но будет хотеть 100% предоплаты...
Но уж если только из этих двух,то Бугари(аккордеон)


----------



## Яков505 (8 Окт 2012)

Мне нужен баян, с готовым аккомпанементом, а как на счёт VICTORIA?


----------



## zet10 (8 Окт 2012)

Jupiter писал:


> Скандалли- за 2 месяца,но будет хотеть 100% предоплаты...


ОДНОЗНАЧНО Скандалли,советую модель Хромо 6. Предоплата 20 % остальное при получении,по крайней мере в России через наш магазин.Если же будете заказывать напрямую возможно и 100% предоплата,точно не знаю.


----------



## ze_go (8 Окт 2012)

Jupiter писал:


> Наверное Скандалли сейчас покрепче


играл я на одном таком "крепком" Скандалли, сам Патарини клиенту привёз (клиент не простой) - хлам из хлама, рядом с Юпитером (даже средненьким) и не валялся, ответ - барахло, аккорд без тембра, клавиатура (хвалёная итальянская), что левая, что правая - что на доске играешь - ни опоры, ни отскока, как в пенопласт...


----------



## Яков505 (9 Окт 2012)

Друзья, а как на счёт VICTORIA! Деревянные которые!


----------



## Jupiter (9 Окт 2012)

Яков505 писал:


> Друзья, а как на счёт VICTORIA! Деревянные которые!


Да никак...долго делают.А деревянные сейчас все делают, даже Юпитер Баринова

ze_go писал:


> хлам из хлама, рядом с Юпитером (даже средненьким) и не валялся


Согласен, но парню именно такое барахло и надо...Зачем ему Юпитер?


----------



## Яков505 (9 Окт 2012)

Мне нужен компактный и мощный инструмент! Зачем мне грамоздкий юпитер который весит 15-16кг!


----------



## anddrey (9 Окт 2012)

Зачем Вам, баянисту, кнопочный аккордеон? В Воронеже могут сделать легкий эстрадный баян любой конфигурации, любого цвета, с микрофонами. Да, возможно дороговато, зато сэкономите на переводчиках, перелетах (потому-что если брать итальянца, то только самому заказывать на фабрике). Посмотрите на инстумент Аханова.
Сам играю на АККО и доволен более чем!


----------



## Яков505 (9 Окт 2012)

Такого фагота, бандонеона как у итальянцев наши не сделают!


----------



## диапазон64 (9 Окт 2012)

ze_go писал:


> Скандалли... - хлам из хлама,



Jupiter писал:


> парню именно такое барахло и надо...



100% согласен


----------



## anddrey (9 Окт 2012)

*Яков505*,
Зато такого баса, как у нас, Вы не найдете у итальянских инструментов!


----------



## Яков505 (10 Окт 2012)

С этим я не спорю! И всё же пока я остановил свой выбор На Виктория Poeta!


----------



## zet10 (10 Окт 2012)

Яков505 писал:


> Мне нужен компактный и мощный инструмент!


Могу предложить "Баллоне Бурини" ,очень мощный и компактный инструмен.


----------



## Яков505 (10 Окт 2012)

какую модель? Размеры инструмента и вес? Фото тоже желательно!


----------



## zet10 (10 Окт 2012)

Яков505 писал:


> какую модель? Размеры инструмента и вес? Фото тоже желательно


Вес инструмента 11 кг,габариты в высоту как этюда 205.Напишите ваш майл,я сброшу Вам фото.


----------



## DiegoVaz3 (11 Окт 2012)

Обратите внимание и на французские инструменты. Просто замечательные звук и механика. Вон lelikbolik Пьермарию распостраняет. Также могу Вам дать координаты человека, он может Вас вывести на Менгащини.


----------



## Яков505 (11 Окт 2012)

[email protected] Жду фотографий Баллоне Бурини!


----------

